# DIY: Seaclone mod.



## redbellyjx ©

Hey guys, heres a mod i want to share with everyone. Im tanking the sea clone off my 65 gallon tommorow and replacing it with a Euro Reef CS 80.

But Im still going to hang on to it and useit for quarentine tanks, frag tanks, what ever.

THis is called the Bio Ball mod. it is essentially a mesh mod. the idea is to get more air into the water.

step 1.

Take your maxi jet 1000 out of the sea clown (get it?)









step 2.

take out the impellar.

step 3.

Get yourself a bio ball. Cut it in half, and smooth out the bottom side. Next, you need to cut out the inner 2 rings of the bio ball. after you do that, you need to remove the outer most ring of the bio ball.  Heres what you should have left. Note, this picture does not show the outermost ring removed. you should only have 2 rings, not three. 








Step 4
Slide your bio ball over the impellar shaft. Make sure the posts of the bio ball are shorter than the arms of the impellar.








step 4.

rebuild the skimmer.








heres a pic of the cleaned out cup. lets see what it does in 24 hours.


----------



## Coldfire

> Take your maxi jet 1000 out of the sea clown (get it?)












The main concern that I see is this. With the addition to the MJ impellar, the PH housing nosal that attaches to the intake on the skimmer will not fit. Thus, how are you going to attach the PH to the skimmer intake?

The Seaclone was the first skimmer that I bought, as well. I searched the internet forever to find a sutable mod to improve its preformace with no luck. The seaclone was one of those pieces of equipment as a skimmer that should just be thrown away. Now, I am sure that it can be Mod'ed to be a wonderful media reactor, bio-filter holder (if you wanted to), and if you are real craft a Calcium Media hold for a Calk Reactor (perhaps one of my next DYI's).

However, good luck with this DIY. I really hope that it works out for you.


----------



## leviathon13

yeah, i've got one and that looks like a pretty good idea.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

It fits.

Its a little more noisey, but for my purposes, thats ok. Im going to check the cup at the end of the day and see what it pulled out.


----------



## nismo driver

i wonder if a rio RVT power head would fit that skimmer?

nice write up, making lemons out of dirt.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

there are some other mods that you can do to it like making the neck shorter, but for what it is, i think its too much work. this skimmer is now going to be put in the closet though and used for hospital tanks if needed. i just got a new toy. see my other thread for reference.


----------



## Coldfire

Where is the link?










/runs around looking for other skimmer thread


----------



## redbellyjx ©

i mwant my 65 gallon build thread


----------



## reefpour

redbellyjx © said:


> Hey guys, heres a mod i want to share with everyone. Im tanking the sea clone off my 65 gallon tommorow and replacing it with a Euro Reef CS 80.
> 
> But Im still going to hang on to it and useit for quarentine tanks, frag tanks, what ever.
> 
> THis is called the Bio Ball mod. it is essentially a mesh mod. the idea is to get more air into the water.
> 
> step 1.
> 
> Take your maxi jet 1000 out of the sea clown (get it?)
> 
> View attachment 161721
> 
> 
> step 2.
> 
> take out the impellar.
> 
> step 3.
> 
> Get yourself a bio ball. Cut it in half, and smooth out the bottom side. Next, you need to cut out the inner 2 rings of the bio ball. after you do that, you need to remove the outer most ring of the bio ball. Heres what you should have left. Note, this picture does not show the outermost ring removed. you should only have 2 rings, not three.
> View attachment 161722
> 
> 
> Step 4
> Slide your bio ball over the impellar shaft. Make sure the posts of the bio ball are shorter than the arms of the impellar.
> View attachment 161724
> 
> 
> step 4.
> 
> rebuild the skimmer.
> View attachment 161725
> 
> 
> heres a pic of the cleaned out cup. lets see what it does in 24 hours.
> View attachment 161726


I am having trouble getting the modded bio ball to fit on the impeller. The impeller has five fins, and the bio ball I am using has the prongs in eights and sixteenths. Since five doesn't do into 8, 16 or 32 evenly, it seems to want to come off one side. Does that make sense? Do I need a different bio ball?


----------



## redbellyjx ©

It appears the one i used was in 1/4s (does your bio ball look like mine?), just put one of the blades off to the sides.


----------

